# Custom DT Swiss E440S Laufrad aus Specialized Enduro



## Bob_The_Dog (6. August 2011)

Hallo, 
verkaufe hier die originalen Laufräder aus meinem Specialized Enduro Comp:


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...12947&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_536wt_1139


Die Laufleistung beträgt etwa 400km, wobei kein Bikepark und auch kein Sturz dabei war.

Viel Spaß beim bieten!


----------

